# Blaze orange backpack...



## Sargent (Sep 29, 2008)

Does anyone make a smaller backpack (book bag size) in blaze orange?


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 29, 2008)

Cabelas has everything!

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...520304&cm_ite=0006533511914a&_requestid=29217


----------



## Sargent (Sep 29, 2008)

How the heck did I miss that???


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 29, 2008)

Sargent said:


> How the heck did I miss that???


----------



## Chippewa Partners (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a nice orange packback.  Purchased it in 2005 from L.L. Bean.          It fits well.  I like it because when I hunt out west, if you take it off to run down a wounded animal or lay it down for whatever reason there is NO problem finding it.


----------

